# ***OFFICIAL*** Frankie Edgar vs Gray Maynard Pre/Post Fight Thread



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I actually had a dream about this fight just the other night, lol. Edgar won via unanimous decision via controlling the wrestling and winning the stand up. Surprisingly, he utilised a lot of kicks in the fight though and was firing out wild, spinning kicks....

I'll go with Edgar via wild kicks and stuffing Grays take downs.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I actually had a dream about this fight just the other night, lol. Edgar won via unanimous decision via controlling the wrestling and winning the stand up. Surprisingly, he utilised a lot of kicks in the fight though and was firing out wild, spinning kicks....
> 
> I'll go with Edgar via wild kicks and stuffing Grays take downs.


Usually dreams mean the opposite but who knows lol. I got Maynard cause I thought he won that last match and I think he can pull this off.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

i'm currently on vacation in houston. I saw opeth tonight and will be seeing tech n9ne and buckethead the next couple of nights...i'll be capping my trip off with UFC 136...if that last thing I see on my vacation is frankie edgar losing the belt...that will really F'in blow.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Maynard beat him once already and should have finished him in the first round of their second fight. I'll take Maynard for the same reason Edgar couldn't beat him the first two times: he's too big, too strong, and a superior wrestler. 
I think Edgar will drop to FW and be the next challenger to Jose Aldo, and rightfully so. Edgar doesn't belong in the stacked LW division and FW needs more depth.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Maynard beat him once already and should have finished him in the first round of their second fight. I'll take Maynard for the same reason Edgar couldn't beat him the first two times: he's too big, too strong, and a superior wrestler.
> I think Edgar will drop to FW and be the next challenger to Jose Aldo, and rightfully so. Edgar doesn't belong in the stacked LW division and FW needs more depth.


What? I know he'd do well at FW but to say he doesn't belong at LW is just ridiculous.

I think Edgar takes this via UD, may get into trouble during one or two of the rounds but I think he stays composed and doe enough to get the win.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think Edgar takes the UD this time or gets finished. Maynard will go headhunting for five rounds and Edgar will do his usual thing.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Frankie's got this


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm going with Maynard because I felt like he is 2-0 in this match up. I give credit to Frankie for making it competitive, but I feel this time Gray is actually not going to be as wild and sloppy and will use some of Frankie's tricks against him. Still should be a great war!


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Frankie got this. But honestly, I had their second encounter a draw as well. 

Yes I agree that Maynard almost knock him out during the first round (10-8). But he came back and won the 2nd,3rd and 5th round. All (10-9). Final score (47-47)

Plus, the way Frankie improve between fights is crazy. Maynard can expect a new and improve Frankie Edgar for this fight. 

Frankie Edgar is the "Answer". He is the answer to BJ Penn at Lightweight and come UFC 136, he will be the "Answer" to solve the undefeated Gray Maynard.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Frankie Edgar


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

The Bully wont get caught up In trying to go for a KO for the last 4 rounds this time, and will win a decision.


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

Maynard by decision after outwrestling Frankie. This time he will be focusing on that instead being confident that can he take Frankie down like he did last time. And I'm rooting for Maynard.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Frankie via being the better fighter in every way except punching power.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

ProdigyPenn said:


> Frankie got this. But honestly, I had their second encounter a draw as well.
> 
> Yes I agree that Maynard almost knock him out during the first round (10-8). But he came back and won the 2nd,3rd and 5th round. All (10-9). Final score (47-47)
> 
> ...


Personally i'd have given that 1st round a 10-7. Edgar offered nothing but backwards steps and failed desperate takedowns. His recovery after that round and his heart was amazing though.

I'm picking Maynard in this 3rd fight. I think Maynard punched himself out in the 1st round last time. That wont happen again.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Surprised so many are picking Maynard. Edgar proved in the last fight that he's actually a better MMA wrestler than Maynard.

Edgar is pretty much better every where.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

grey. 2nd rnd tko.

I scored the rounds like this, first round 10g-7f (i believe that much domination, that close to being done SEVERAL times [i also believe if frankie wasnt the champion the fight wouldve been stopped in the first] is a 10-7) 10g-9f, 10f-9g, 10f-9g, 10-9g. But that's just me.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

Edgar was able to come back in an amazing way, but Maynard was head-hunting for 4 rounds after the first, plus the fact that he punched himself out so badly in the first kept him from finishing it or being effective with the strikes later in the fight. He won't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Man! I can't wait for this one!!! Edgar's incredible comeback getting dropped multiple times in their last fight is still hard to believe. It really was one of the best 1st round survivals in UFC history. Frankie has a monster chin. If Maynard couldn't finish Edgar after that mindboggling beating, Frankie won't make the same mistake twice. Edgar's speed, footwork, and boxing skills are a real treat to watch. This fight will go all 5. I'm picking Frankie for a UD. I'm sure he's made the right adjustments like avoiding Gray's nasty left hook that made him forget what happened in that 1st round. This fight will be crazy!!


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Edgar by decision no doubt. He survived that onslaught in the 1st and I believe he can out box and out work Maynard, but we'll see come fight day!!!
GO EDGAR!:thumbsup:


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

I dont know if this was mentioned or not, and i dont feel its thread making worthy but...

ufc .com has the Edgar v Maynard UFC 125 fight for free viewing right now. Check it out!!

i was just watching it right now and it really is amazing that frank survived that 1st round. Anybody else wouldve gave up.

edit:

link for those interested


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> grey. 2nd rnd tko.
> 
> I scored the rounds like this, first round 10g-7f (i believe that much domination, that close to being done SEVERAL times [*i also believe if frankie wasnt the champion the fight wouldve been stopped in the first*] is a 10-7) 10g-9f, 10f-9g, 10f-9g, 10-9g. But that's just me.



I was watching the fight and honesty was in disbelief that it wasn't stopped. Amazing fight but if it wasn't for the belt it would have been over no doubt.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank god they didn't stop the fight eh. The LW division can finally move on after this weekend.

Unless they score another draw.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

c-dub said:


> I was watching the fight and honesty was in disbelief that it wasn't stopped. Amazing fight but *if it wasn't for the belt it would have been over no doubt.*


Kongo/Barry, Kongo went out twice in that fight and it wasn't stopped and Edgar never went out. There was really no reason to stop Edgar/Maynard II Frankie never stopped defending himself. It depends on how shitty the ref is deciding to be that night. You could get a stoppage like Kampmann/Daley where no knockdown happened and Kampmann wasn't even on wobbly legs or one like Danzig/Wiman where a guy has been declared choked unconscious and is wide awake.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm taking Frankie here. I think he learned good and well from the second Maynard fight what exactly he needs to do. His BJJ is pretty underrated, and we've seen Gray have problems with BJJ fighters before (Diaz, and Huerta had him in trouble).

Edgar by a 49-46 UD across the board.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Frankie will take this with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I really really hope this doesn't end in another draw.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Considering how the last fight turned out its no wonder the voting is now 50/50. 

I'm rooting for Gray for sure. He already beat Frankie before so you know he has the tools to do it and he was SO close to finishing him in the first. If Gray utilizes his size/strength advantage and goes back to his wrestling he can beat Frankie. Edgar is obviously really hard to put away so at this point I think Maynard's best gameplan would be to out-wrestle Frankie and use his size/strength like he did in the first fight as opposed to going for the KO. 

Maynard by UD


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

I dont know how any mma fan can be rooting for gray maynard to be champion.Isnt gsp enough? do we really need another wrestler stunting the growth of a division (loaded with talent)

Sure Dominic cruz/edgar might be piling on the decisions but at least they do so with the primary attack being offensive.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

chosenFEW said:


> I dont know if this was mentioned or not, and i dont feel its thread making worthy but...
> 
> ufc .com has the Edgar v Maynard UFC 125 fight for free viewing right now. Check it out!!
> 
> ...


+rep. Amazing find, I wouldn't of known. Cheers.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

no problem. I figured some people would like to watch it again before the rematch, and see if their opinions have changed.


:thumb02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I just rewatched the second fight and it is absurd to claim Gray won that fight. 2-5 weren't even competitive it was a one sided beatdown standing where Frankie was easily outlanding him 3:1 or more and winning every grappling exchange.


----------



## SydneyFC (Sep 9, 2011)

osmium said:


> I just rewatched the second fight and it is absurd to claim Gray won that fight. 2-5 weren't even competitive it was a one sided beatdown standing where Frankie was easily outlanding him 3:1 or more and winning every grappling exchange.


This. Gray was quite outclassed in rounds 2-5. Edgar will win on the weekend.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

osmium said:


> I just rewatched the second fight and it is absurd to claim Gray won that fight. 2-5 weren't even competitive it was a one sided beatdown standing where Frankie was easily outlanding him 3:1 or more and winning every grappling exchange.


I agree with this post. Frankie was comfortly outworking Maynard.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Frankie may have been out striking Maynard in rounds 2-5 of their second fight, but dont you guys think the facts that Maynard gassed himself out in the first round (a la Shane Carwin v. Brock) and was headhunting for the rest of the fight had anything to do with it?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Frankie may have been out striking Maynard in rounds 2-5 of their second fight, but dont you guys think the facts that Maynard gassed himself out in the first round (a la Shane Carwin v. Brock) and was headhunting for the rest of the fight had anything to do with it?


He is a LW not a 280 pound roid monster. He wasn't gassed out until the fifth he was just tired and taking the beating Frankie did in the first would take more out of you than throwing punches. He was only really head hunting for about the first 2 minutes of the second and then got gun shy for the remainder of that round because Frankie started sitting down on his punches and drilling him. He was moving more and throwing out the jab and feints looking to set up his power punches in 3-5 but he just wasn't finding much success because Frankie was defending well and constantly landing on him and taking him down.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Frankie won the last fight, and much like his re-match with BJ Penn, he's going to come out in this fight, and pick Gray Maynard apart. It's going to be full 5 round repeat of Round 2, or 4 of their 2nd fight. Frankie gets better and better every time he fights, his boxing and footwork will be on another level, his wrestling on another level and his jiu jitsu on another level. I just don't see Maynard getting much better. Gray's a fantastic fighter, but I just don't see him beating Frankie this time around.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I got Edgar by UD this time. 

Why is everyone saying Maynard is undefeated? We all know Rotten Rob Emerson KO'd this fool.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

pipe said:


> I got Edgar by UD this time.
> 
> Why is everyone saying Maynard is undefeated? We all know *Rotten Rob Emerson KO'd this fool*.


*Word* :thumb02:

Frankie by outclassing Gray. I ummed and ahh'd picking a winner definitively, but rewatching the 2nd fight, I cannot see Gray catching Frankie again like that, and that's really his only shot.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Frankie will out-box him I think. Like he did in the 2nd fight, he'll stop Gray's takedowns and use his kicks, movement, speed and boxing to outpoint him IMO. Can't wait.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm picking maynard. He just seems like the hungrier fighter.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lets go Edgar!!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

michelangelo said:


> I'm picking maynard. He just seems like the hungrier fighter.


YUp Maynard is taking this one he need's this belt


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Frankie coming out to Biggie Smalls? Awesome!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Pumped!! I have no idea who takes this, but I hope Edgar does. He is much more likable to me.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cecil Peoples????!!!!!

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

All that "kid" talk but Gray is only 3 years older lol.

Is it me or does buffer get more and more exaggerated in his announcements. Guys voice is cracking.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

pipe said:


> I got Edgar by UD this time.
> 
> Why is everyone saying Maynard is undefeated? We all know Rotten Rob Emerson KO'd this fool.


Not really, but the only fighter Maynard has finished is himself.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

mo25 said:


> Cecil Peoples????!!!!!
> 
> No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL another draw coming up


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Look like they dancing. Let's do this. Edgar!!!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

10-8 Maynard. Christ not again....


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

**** this


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Holy shit! Here we go again!!! Just like the second fight. Wow!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

What the shit...I don't want to see Edgar knocked out.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Maynard is being very smart, this could be a very long night for Edgar.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

I swear Maynard needs to spend a year just on boxing alone. He should have finished him in both fights ffs


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Gray is light that ass up. Didn't punch himself out. TKO coming up in the next couple rounds.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I wouldn't go 10-8, clear win for Maynard though.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

If Edgar can come back from this again it will be even more amazing but Maynard paced himself and I think he has this.​


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Maynard has this, he's too big for Edgar and he's playing smart. I smell a finish, not sure when but its coming!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Great Round


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I give that round to ..... Jose Aldo. 


But lets be real, one of the greatest UFC main cards ever.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Size mismatch


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Even after 2.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Edgar Maynard 4 in the making lol


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Edgar takes this round. 19-19. And 200 pounds? Really Goldy? Really??? That's a little too much. 180-185 I'd believe, but 200? I doubt it.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

The way this guy recovers, just ******* amazing!!! Jersey Represent!!!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Even after 2.


Yep, Maynard needs to stop forecasting that right.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Man Maynard is fighting not to gas out but he's letting Frankie back in this.​


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Maynard gave away the second round, I don't know what he was thinking. He went into a counter striking mentality which wont work against someone so fast, just straight up box him like you did the first round!


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

I have it even after two as well. Though I wouldn't be surprised if at least 1 of the refs scored round one a 10-8.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Water poured into Edgar's crotch area as well. Must be a secret technique for the champions!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

SerJ said:


> Edgar takes this round. 19-19. And 200 pounds? Really Goldy? Really??? That's a little too much. 180-185 I'd believe, but 200? I doubt it.


Its not that unbelievable. I'm a bantamweight and I walk around 217 pounds.:sarcastic12:


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Gray is the best LW in the world...........for 5 minutes - what a joke the way he just goes into a shell afterwards


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

can't wait to hear Maynards excuse after he loses this one


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fe- Iron!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Round 1 to Maynard and round 2 and 3 for Frankie.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Honestly, I just really cant help buy find Edgar really boring


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

3rd to Frankie, but a boring round. Maynard needs to chase more and start letting it go. He knows his chin can take anything Edgar can throw.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Man I really can't believe this happening again. This time instead of gassing out Maynard was too conservative and now Frankie is finding his timing and now working Gray. 

Gray needs to stop head-hunting and try and take Frankie down to make him think about something else.

Wow just wow- it's happening again.​


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

2-1 Edgar. Where's the wrestling Maynard? Make this competitive my dude. He wants that KO but he needs to think about keeping Frankie off his feet and thinking about different things.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Honestly, I just really cant help buy find Edgar really boring


He;s a point fighter thats why.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

This fight started off well but is going down hill quickly. Maynard has checked out and Edgar will win via decision.

Also I notice the arena is half empty after the Aldo/Florian performance. Apparently it stunk.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmm, frankie's corner seems to think rd 1 was 10-8.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Honestly, I just really cant help buy find Edgar really boring


doesn't help when Maynard only looks to throw one punch a round


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

god dam i wish i had money on the draw 
what is maynard doing?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

This fight was interesting now its falling into a joke. What is Maynard thinking just going for big shots now, he's being too predictable and its going to cost him the title for good.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Imagine if Gray loses this and says he should have swarmed on Edgar in the first round :confused05:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

This is just like their last fight unbelievable

Edit: HOLY SHIT


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Maynard is Frankie's bitch


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkk Yaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Omg Was I Wrong!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Maynard blew it, simple as that.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Fck Yeaaaaaaa


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

That was the shit right there.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Edgar's first finish wow


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Holy Fukk- Frankie is the man and Gray is a complete idiot. Unbelievable.​


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

******* YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Frankie is my HERO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

hell yeah baby!!!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

20K credits to the first person who makes me a gif of Frankie kissing camera.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Talk about a shocker.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow!!!! Maynard you idiot! Good job Frankie!!! What a beast. Please drop down and hold two belts.  you guys probably wouldn't like that but I want to see someone hold two belts in the UFC.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

That just made my night!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

So who is his next challenger? You know, the next guy he has to fight twice.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Fantastic Night!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

now who?


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Spec0688 said:


> Maynard blew it, simple as that.


agreed

well deserved win for Edgar, Maynard just stopped fighting after the first round


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Maynard really blew his chance.

Credit to Frankie for recovering and finishing the fight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

As much as I wanted Frankie to lose(had money on Maynard), good on him. Got to love his heart and determination.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice finish by Edgar but I just can't help but feel somewhat disappointed on how Maynard just went all stiff blew his title shot. Really expected him to come out strong, especially after the first round. 

First round he was fighting to win, second round he was fighting to not lose.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Awesome. Love this event! Frankie can do what Gray can not. Finish a fight.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Knew it was a matter of time when the 4th started. Frankie turned it the **** on at the beginning of that round. Happy to see him win


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

deanmzi said:


> now who?


It's Melendez or Henderson


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Melendez will have his number that's for sure.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> He knows his chin can take anything Edgar can throw.


I guess Gray's chin didn't get that memo.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Edgar just showed Maynard how to finish.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Why did Rogan call him the undisputed lightweight champion. He has to beat Melendez first (which I think he would).


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Maynard may never recover from this fight- he had it and lost again and this time even worse. Wow.​


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Alessia said:


> I guess Gray's chin didn't get that memo.


:laugh: Yeah I already posted that I was wrong :laugh:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Soakked said:


> Why did Rogan call him the undisputed lightweight champion. He has to beat Melendez first (which I think he would).


Because SF belts don't count?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Respect to Frankie he just knocked out a 200lb man :laugh: 

He's going to hold that belt for a while. years....


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

There was a lot more power in Edgers shot than the announcers said


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Much respect to Edgar but I still think he is boring and someone will beat him eventually.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> :laugh: Yeah I already posted that I was wrong :laugh:


I couldn't resist that one though. To be honest though I thought Gray could take Frankie's punches as well.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> Because SF belts don't count?


Lol that made me laugh. But honestly I think Nick Diaz will show otherwise.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

DragonStriker said:


> Melendez will have his number that's for sure.


Lol, who has Gil fought that is even comparable. FE will outpoint/tko Melendez.

Welcome to the "Iron" Age.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

I'd pay to see another fight between those two. But Gray needs to understand that you have burn Frankie's body and salt the earth. His recovery is ri-DIC-ulous.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

mo25 said:


> Lol, who has Gil fought that is even comparable. FE will outpoint/tko Melendez.
> 
> Welcome to the "Iron" Age.


true but I'm bias cause he beat Bj so lol.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Soakked said:


> Lol that made me laugh. But honestly I think Nick Diaz will show otherwise.


I respectively disagree, but that is an argument for another thread :laugh:


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

So much respect for Frankies heart. Came back even stronger than the last fight. Love that guy. Can't wait to see him against Melendez or Henderson.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> Much respect to Edgar but I still think he is boring and someone will beat him eventually.


says the man with 2 pics of bj


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> says the man with 2 pics of bj


No but seriously Im just mad I lost 100 k on vbookie I have nothing against edgar.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

THE ANSWERRRR EDGAR!!!! This is why I put so much on him I knew if he could just make it out of the first couple of rounds he'd dominate the later ones!!!! :thumb02::thumb02:

GAS FOR AGES!


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

DragonStriker said:


> Much respect to Edgar but I still think he is boring and someone will beat him eventually.



Bemusing to me. Amazing footwork, fast as hell, throws lots of great combos, has high octane wrestling, and amazing TDD, recovery skills are off the charts, amazingly big heart, and just KTFO Maynard after being slugged repeatedly in the first.

How can this guy be seen as boring, even when he does go to decisions ?

Someone will beat him eventually ? I can't believe you stuck your neck out on the line like that


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Seriously guys, someone explain to me HOW in the hell can someone recover THAT fast. This is the 2nd time almost identical that he was rocked to a point most fighters would have lost. But this dude get his ass BEAT and he comes back twice as strong.

I'm seriously in AWE of FE.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

DragonStriker said:


> Much respect to Edgar but I still think he is boring


What do you want!?!?

He fights bigger guys, he stands and trades, he's offensive, when he takes people down he tries hit them, not just lay on them .....

I get that 'boring' is a personal taste thing, but if Edgar is boring, what's 'exciting'? And why?


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

This could be my favourite title run of all time, long may it continue !


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I didn't mean to cause a little chaos...continue


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Very happy with this fight... I couldn't believe the fight started off like the first one. I immediately noticed Maynard didn't rush as hard as the last fight so I thought maybe he'd have the gas tank for the rest of the fight but for whatever reason either Frankie made amazing adjustments during rounds or Maynard decided to stop doing what works.... because Maynard fell off the horse. 

I'm very excited for Frankie because he proved all the haters wrong... and he got a decisive win over his only lose.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

edgar is not boring


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, what an epic night.

Guillard gets pwned close to his hometown, Sonnen wins by SUBMISSION, Garcia loses a decision, and Frankie beats up "The Bully". Best card I've ever seen. Ever.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Frankie actually finished someone!! The guy has so much heart. Sadly even as Champion he continues to be underestimated, even after this win. He seems to fly under the radar and unjustly becomes the underdog for his fights. Dunno why its hard for Frankie to earn some respect like the other UFC Champions. Great Fight and now closure.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Frankie actually finished someone!! The guy has so much heart. Sadly even as Champion he continues to be underestimated, even after this win. He seems to fly under the radar and unjustly becomes the underdog for his fights. Dunno why its hard for Frankie to earn some respect like the other UFC Champions. Great Fight and now closure.


The same reason people don't give Dominick Cruz much respect. For starters, they're both quiet guys, and not tremendously marketable (though I bet Frankie will be after tonight) and they don't completely dominate their opponents like Anderson, GSP, and Jon Jones. 

Cruz and Edgar are my favorite champs, they deserve just as much respect as Anderson and co.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Holy crap!!! Frankie looked spectacular from the 2nd round onwards. Amazing recovery, movement, combinations and hand speed.

Gray saying 'seriously' to the ref after it was stopped was amazing. Yes, seriously, you face planted the mat twice.

So glad Frankie got the win, personally I think he's one of the most exciting fighters at 155.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Holy crap!!! Frankie looked spectacular from the 2nd round onwards. Amazing recovery, movement, combinations and hand speed.
> 
> Gray saying 'seriously' to the ref after it was stopped was amazing. Yes, seriously, you face planted the mat twice.
> 
> So glad Frankie got the win, personally I think he's one of the most exciting fighters at 155.


Yeah it was a good fight Maynard should have finished it but didn't and heck your right Edgar did finish the fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I know I'm going to get shit for this, but I right
Thought the fight could have gone on longer.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I know I'm going to get shit for this, but I right
> Thought the fight could have gone on longer.


Don't worry about it man I kinda am getting it for what I said earlier too. That's what happens when you don't post in a while you think its like your talking to your buddies lol.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I thought the stoppage was perfect, Gray was near out cold before he even hit the floor, that right hand went straight through him.

Gray went limp, he face planted twice and it was stopped after the second time he collapsed into the mat. Perfect stoppage.

He also got up 2-3mins after and was wobbly.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Ari said:


> The same reason people don't give Dominick Cruz much respect. For starters, they're both quiet guys, and not tremendously marketable (though I bet Frankie will be after tonight) and they don't completely dominate their opponents like Anderson, GSP, and Jon Jones.
> 
> Cruz and Edgar are my favorite champs, they deserve just as much respect as Anderson and co.


Dont compare the 2, I dont know how anyone can see edgar's last 3 fights and say they were boring.There are so many subplots in those fights that ppl will be talking about for years.Cruz however is boring, when he throws a punch or goes for a TD u know its not goin to lead to a Tko/ko.When he steps into a cage u know u are guaranteed 5rounds.. & he didnt do himself any favours by l&ping on an elf..

Cruz is a forgettable champion whereas frankie's star is shining bbright with each fight..


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

wow, kinda feel for maynard, blew his title a 2nd time now.

props to frankie for hanging in and coming back, even better not letting the fight go to a decision.

i think gray really let the draw get to him and dictate the way he fought after the first. there was a moment at the end of the first where he just really stopped fighting, most likely because he was telling himself not to make the same mistake as last time, that was his downfall. he let the draw dictate some of his decisions in this fight. what frankie did last time was amazing, i dont think he would of done it again if gray just kept the pressure one and tried to finish

what was even more dissappointing was the the 2nd round for gray

man ill have to say it again, he blew it!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Where the hell did I say anything about Frankie and Dominick Cruz being boring? I said that they're not as marketable or as dominant as GSP, Anderson, and such. Cruz a forgettable champion? Jesus H. Christ, Cruz gets absolutely no respect, it's sickening. At least Frankie is starting to get his.

What a night of fights though. Can't stop watching Guillard tap on my DVR, Sonnen getting a SUBMISSION win, and Edgar blasting Maynard.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Come on to those questioning the stoppage his hands were in front of him palms to the mat going up and down as he was being hit he wasnt even close to trying to defend himself he was done.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Black_S15 said:


> wow, kinda feel for maynard, blew his title a 2nd time now.
> 
> props to frankie for hanging in and coming back, even better not letting the fight go to a decision.
> 
> ...


It seemed even though Edgar was really hurt in the 1st Gray only kind of pushed for it he didnt put him on blast like he should of because like you said he let what he did in the 2nd fight (punching himself out) dictate what he did in this one.
And I also cant understand why he only shot once the entire fight that seemed really odd to me, his corner was telling him to shoot and that was one area his fans and team thought he could beat Edgar in.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Ari said:


> Where the hell did I say anything about Frankie and Dominick Cruz being boring? I said that they're not as marketable or as dominant as GSP, Anderson, and such. Cruz a forgettable champion? Jesus H. Christ, Cruz gets absolutely no respect, it's sickening. At least Frankie is starting to get his.
> 
> What a night of fights though. Can't stop watching Guillard tap on my DVR, Sonnen getting a SUBMISSION win, and Edgar blasting Maynard.


you made a sweepin statement lumping them both together on why fans dont respect them. And I said "hold the phone, one is not like the other"

Frankie doesnt get respect because of these so called fans havent watched his last three fights properly.Cruz gets overlooked and rightfully so because hes just not compelling


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

But I still never said either one of them was boring.

And to each their own. I find Cruz to be highly entertaining. He's got great wrestling, cardio for days, and a fun style. Whatever, entertainment is all relative anyway.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Edgar gets rocked again and nearly Kod by gray Maynard. Gil Melendez will beat Edgar.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Frankie Edgar prove once again that he is THE ANSWER at the lightweight division. 

First man in years to beat BJ Penn at lightweight and the first man to beat Gray Maynard.:thumb02:

Maynard really blew it after the amazing first round but like their second fight, I totally respect Edgar recovery ability. I mean is there any one in all of MMA division who can compare to Edgar recovery ability.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

bring on El Nino and the Silent Assassin....I wanna see if either of them got an answer for Frankie :thumb02:


Frankie oficially is the undisputed Hardcore Champ of MMA. Ive never seen men take beatings like him and recover.


This fight was epic....this fight will go down in MMA history books :thumbsup:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok i really disliked Frankie before this fight (cause i hold a grudge for him and BJ Penn lol) 

But I have to say he has awesome footwork, i had a great angle to watch this fight and i could not stop watching his feet movement it was a work of art


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Gray had a close fight with Nate also, which personally I thought Nate won (their second fight).


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This was such a strange fight...it was like almost identical to the original except instead of a left hook it was a right hook that took out Edgar in the 1st. THEN it was all Edgar again...feel kinda bad for Maynard. He let Edgar get back into the fight in the 2nd by being too relaxed. 

What a finish...did NOT expect that. I think Dan should have let it go for another five seconds...look at how long Edgar had to recover in their first bout.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> What a finish...did NOT expect that. I think Dan should have let it go for another five seconds...look at how long Edgar had to recover in their first bout.


Edgar was always moving, always defending, scrabbling, ANYTHING.

Where as Gray face planted and went limp, hands by his side, wasn't defending himself at ALL. Just eating shots and canvas.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Frankie does it again. Best fighter at 155, and moves above Jose Aldo as #3 P4P fighter in the world. To beat BJ Penn twice, knock out Gray Maynard as well as wins over Jim Miller and Sean Sherk; Frankie's legit. Edgar vs Melendez is the best possible fight at 155, really hope the UFC put it together!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

How does Frankie do it...recover completely after getting beat soundly. A few fighters have this ability; Diego Sanchez, Joey Beltran, Condit, Wanderlei Silva in Pride, a few off the top of my head. 

Wonder if you can train that or if it's just all conditioning. Pretty amazing...


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Watching round one.. wow.. Déjà vu.. :confused05:

Anyways, Frankie Edgar.. what a guy.. didn't like him too much at first, cause he beat BJ, but you just can't hate on the guy. What heart. And the footwork, head movement was just amazing. Great fight too. :thumbsup:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I loved him beating BJ, but I don't like him beating Gray.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

K R Y said:


> Edgar was always moving, always defending, scrabbling, ANYTHING.
> 
> Where as Gray face planted and went limp, hands by his side, wasn't defending himself at ALL. Just eating shots and canvas.


This is true that is part of Edgar's survival tactic the man keeps moving, I am not sure Frankie wasn't hurt just as bad as Maynard but Frankie unless he is out cold is not gonna stop. 




This fight was sick just like the last fight between them but Frankie is and was the clearly better fighter and Gray just simply had more power but that power was also part of his demise. Gray gave up trying to box with Frankie after the first round and just went all Leonard Garcia on Edgar.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I actually couldn't believe what I was seeing in the first round, I was convinced Frankie was going to UD Maynard with absolute ease. Was so depressed when Gray first started connecting, as I saw no way that Frankie could comeback from this again.

Honestly, when your 2nd favourite fighter then does comeback, and somehow outdoes his previous effforts, then well, its an absolutely amazing feeling, albeit an emotional roller coaster.

The underrating of Edgar on here, has sickened me for some time, I hope at last people begin to look on him more favourably. He has the true warrior spirit to go along with his skills, and is such a humble hard worker to boot


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I thought it was funny that Frankie's corner was pooring ice water down his shorts to try and make him snap out of it after the first round.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I thought it was funny that Frankie's corner was pooring ice water down his shorts to try and make him snap out of it after the first round.


Aldo's corner did the same thing, maybe other's too, but didn't notice.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

It truly was one of the best title fights Ive seen in a long time. It had everything.

Im really glad to see Frankie get the W. Not just because I cant stand Maynard and his constant whinging but because Frankie showed why he is champion, fighting on through adversity and imposing his game plan after he made it out of round 1.

Maynards, on the other hand went out of the window once he realised he was getting success with that uppercut and he went hunting for it.

Cant believe some people are questioning the stoppage.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

What a fight. For a second I thought they just used the tape of the second fight when I saw Frankie go wobbly in the first. After that it was Gray's fight to lose. And he did. Did he even land a punch after the first round? Man, Frankie turned the heat up and Gray got burned.

The whole time I was thinking "What if the judges think Gray won another round? Another draw?". :confused05:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Edgar gets rocked again and nearly Kod by gray Maynard. Gil Melendez will beat Edgar.


Edgar is a much better boxer and a better wrestler than Melendez. 

Frankie will outclass him.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Killstarz said:


> Cant believe some people are questioning the stoppage.












Perfectly good call to stop the fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Melendez has effective striking ussually but he throws somewhat sloppy punches which Edgar will easily avoid.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Melendez has effective striking ussually but he throws somewhat sloppy punches which Edgar will easily avoid.


Pretty much, he's quite powerful but is real sloppy. He's also the inferior wrestler. Edgar would have his way with him.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Gil is certainly top 5 but Edgar would be too much for him from a technical standpoint.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I think it's Edgars team mate who really has the best chance at beating him. Alvarez is a monster. He's better than Gil in pretty much every department.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Melendez shouldn't even get the title shot Bendo would destroy him. He has zero chance of beating Edgar also.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> I think it's Edgars team mate who really has the best chance at beating him. Alvarez is a monster. He's better than Gil in pretty much every department.


I agree , he is also physically bigger. That's not taking anything away from Edgar, it would be a hell of a fight, but i agree with Dana Frankie is definitely undersized.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

When Frankie got clipped early I yelled... WTF AGAIN? REALLY?!

Then I saw Gray moving in and I thought for a second it was over, then remembered how Frankie recovered last time. Then I saw the TKO and started running around the living room!!!

WAR EDGAR!!!!!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> When Frankie got clipped early I yelled... WTF AGAIN? REALLY?!
> 
> Then I saw Gray moving in and I thought for a second it was over, then remembered how Frankie recovered last time. Then I saw the TKO and started running around the living room!!!
> 
> WAR EDGAR!!!!!


I had pretty much the EXACT same reaction.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Its funny how when Edgar vs Maynard 2 was announcedd everyone including myself expecting a boring fight. Now the 2nd and 3rd fights will go down as some of the best title fights the UFC's had so far.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Mirage445 said:


> Hmm, frankie's corner seems to think rd 1 was 10-8.


That's cause it was.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Edgar gets rocked again and nearly Kod by gray Maynard. Gil Melendez will beat Edgar.


In two fights vs Maynard, you watched Edgar get rocked, Maynard goes for the kill, Edgar survives. Then, you watched Edgar get rocked, Maynard goes careful, Edgar knocks him out.


Melendez is likely faster than Maynard, but he doesn't hit any harder. I don't see an equation where a Melendez win is a sure thing. Based on level of opponent, I'd make Edgar the favorite.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I love a bit of MMA maths :thumbsup:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, what can be said that hasn't already? That alongside the second fight was one of the most exciting, inspirational and beautiful fights I have ever seen the UFC produce. Edgar is one of a kind, he showcased beautiful footwork and beautfiful combinations after getting battered in that first round. Eerily identical to the 2nd fight except Edgar somehow got the HUGE ko! Most importantly, Edgar displayed unrivalled HEART.

Maynard has big knockout power, and that uppercut he hit Maynard with would knockout ANYBODY. That thick dude put his until weight into that and Edgar wouldn't go down! I actually couldn't see Edgar surviving the round like he did the first time but he somehow did. Incredible. Man diplayed the skill and pricision of a Lyoto Machida and the triumph of a Rashad Evans.


----------



## sylaw (Feb 18, 2008)

HellRazor said:


> That's cause it was.


I totally agree with you that it was a 10-8 1st round but I read 2 of the actual judges gave it a 10-9. :confused03:


----------

